# Adoption question



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Are there any GSD rescues in the Pacific NW who will adopt out females (I know they are spayed) to a home where there is an intact male?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Have you contacted the rescues and asked? I would never have automatically disqualified an adopter simply because they had an intact male, providing there was a reason beyond "I want him left intact". It has been my experience that those people who have a valid reason for leaving a dog intact (such as competition requirements) are much more likely to take reproduction seriously and they tend not to make mistakes that lead to litters of puppies. I have adopted dogs to dog show folks who had intact dogs, and would do so again.

Don't assume you'll get turned down! Contact the rescues you're interested in and ask. If you have done that already and they did turn you down, your best bet might be to contact breeders and ask about retired and spayed breeding females. If you do go that route, you MUST spay the girl before she comes into your home. Don't put it off for even a day or two. An OOPS litter would not be in anyone's best interests. 
Sheilah


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If rescues turn you down, check your public shelters. They tend to be less picky about adopters because dogs die if they don't move out of there.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

sit said:


> Don't assume you'll get turned down! Contact the rescues you're interested in and ask. If you have done that already and they did turn you down, your best bet might be to contact breeders and ask about retired and spayed breeding females. If you do go that route, you MUST spay the girl before she comes into your home. Don't put it off for even a day or two. An OOPS litter would not be in anyone's best interests.
> Sheilah


It was a GSD rescue and I was turned down because my old male dog is intact! I was very interested in a lovely (spayed!) female. So I searched for a breeder and found WD. That female missed out on a good home. They have these crazy unflexible policies that prevent dogs from getting good homes.
In our shelters its mainly pitbulls and imported Chihuahuas from CA and returned back to the shelter after adoption because most are not socialized.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

deleted because of double posted


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Not all rescues have the same rules. Just because one rescue had that stipulation, doesn't mean another would as well. As I said, I wouldn't have automatically disqualified you simply because you had an intact dog. 
Sheilah


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

sit said:


> Not all rescues have the same rules. Just because one rescue had that stipulation, doesn't mean another would as well. As I said, I wouldn't have automatically disqualified you simply because you had an intact dog.
> Sheilah


Do you run a GSD rescue? If so, can you post the website?


----------

